
Show HN: Rear Networking at Virtual Place - tryamtamtam
https://apps.apple.com/app/connect-club-virtual-place/id1500718006
======
bradknowles
What is “rear networking”?

~~~
tryamtamtam
Oh, sorry, "real networking", sure!

